# Spark Plug Gaps For Nissan Skyline GT-R R33



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

??? does anyone know?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*RB26DETT Spark Plug Gaps*

1.0-1.1mm. (0.040-0.043inch)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Netscape wouldn't let me post...


1.1 mm is stock gap.... I like to go a bit tighter than that...especially if the boost is up...

On the dyno - in Big Bird with 1.8 bar and nitrous - the gap was 0.018 ...


----------

